

The Machine Translation Equilibrium - gtzi
http://translationparty.com/tp/

======
rwolf
Sure it's funny, but it could be useful.

If we take a list of all found equilibrium expressions and have a human
translator eliminate the ones that have different meanings in the source and
destination languages, we'll have a list of phrases that can be transmitted
safely through google translate.

A phrasebook like that would be worth a lot, to me at least. Two applications
where a phrasebook might be good enough are tourism and freelance web
development.

edit: Here's a great example "The problem is Internet Explorer 6 support."
(assuming that means something vaguely similar in the Japanese version, of
course)

------
pie
This was a popular-ish thing to do with AltaVista's Babelfish about (probably
more than) 10 years ago. A friend used this back-and-forth technique to mix up
song lyrics. A teacher did the same to generate bizarre text for class
handouts.

A time-honored classic.

------
indrax
Can we get a english<->russian version? (or any<->any)

------
paraschopra
Just tried with "i am a boy but not a girl", never reaches equilibrium

~~~
rwolf
Since machine translation doesn't work well at the moment, I don't think it's
interesting when an example fails to reach equilibrium. I'm not sure what your
point is here.

Additionally, I'm not sure your example, "i am a boy but not a girl", parses
in English. Being a boy does not normally make one a girl, so wouldn't "...and
not a girl" make more sense?

~~~
paraschopra
I know it is not grammatically correct. Was just experimenting for phrases
which would not reach equilibrium.

The above mentioned phrase actually reaches an oscillatory state, which is
kind of cool.

